# Laptops



## Patrick Hawkins (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey Everyone,
    My rescue division is looking to upgrade are current laptops. There is many options out there. I'm looking for some input on which way to go. A newer tough book? or a tablet?

thanks in advance


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2016)

I really like the CF2 toughbooks, we use them down here and they are fast enough to do what we need and hold up well


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2016)

We're using iPads now. HUGE improvement.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 23, 2016)

We use motion tablets which are very durable and acceptable to work on. We have mounts in back and the cab along with plugin keyboards as well. They work fine for charting and demographics, but I prefer to sync and write the bulk of the report on a desktop. We will probably go to ipads next given the cost savings, however.

I don't mind the newer toughbooks but the small keys are no fun.


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

In the recent years, iPads, Galaxy Tabs, Microsoft Surface tablets have become more popular. There are various different companies out there that make tough, mil spec cases that protect them from the elements as well as drops. One thing I like is the Panasonic Toughbook which now also comes in a tablet version. It really all depends on price and options that you/company are looking for.


----------



## daysquad (Aug 16, 2016)

I think Ipads would be a great option.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I really like the CF2 toughbooks, we use them down here and they are fast enough to do what we need and hold up well


Seconded.

We have CF-52s for our MCTs and they work well as well, just too bulky to take inside a scene and isn't protected like a tough book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

